# CinnamonEli's Barn



## CinnamonEli (May 13, 2017)

Needed a different name for a chat/random rambling thread, so "the barn" it is!

Anyone is welcome to join!!


----------



## micah wotring (May 13, 2017)

Here I am! 
What's up?


----------



## Sourland (May 13, 2017)

Hey, the Barn looks like a nice place.  Do you serve donuts and coffee to newcomers ?


----------



## micah wotring (May 13, 2017)

Sourland said:


> Hey, the Barn looks like a nice place.  Do you serve donuts and coffee to newcomers ?


I really think that should be a thing!


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 13, 2017)

Sourland said:


> Hey, the Barn looks like a nice place.  Do you serve donuts and coffee to newcomers ?


Lol.  As long as you don't mind that they are seasoned with dust and hay.


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 13, 2017)

micah wotring said:


> Here I am!
> What's up?


Nuthin much.


----------



## TAH (May 13, 2017)

Hey!


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 13, 2017)

TAH said:


> Hey!


Hey there!


----------



## Sourland (May 13, 2017)

CinnamonEli said:


> Lol.  As long as you don't mind that they are seasoned with dust and hay.



No problem.  I grew up on dust and hay.  Does this barn have a heater ?  It's damp, chilly and comin' down rain right now.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 13, 2017)

Hello


----------



## Sourland (May 13, 2017)

I'm going back to the Tent.  The heater works there.  I'll put a pot on in case anybody wants coffee.


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 14, 2017)

Haha.  Sorry, no heater here!


----------



## Sourland (May 14, 2017)

Ya mean I'm going to have to wear long johns if I hang out here.  There's not enough cows to warm this place.


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 14, 2017)

No cows in my barn.  Just sheeps and horses.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 14, 2017)

Okay, I'll put up with that.


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 15, 2017)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Okay, I'll put up with that.






Sourland said:


> Ya mean I'm going to have to wear long johns if I hang out here.  There's not enough cows to warm this place.



No long johns at this time of year... it's going to be 90 degrees outside


----------



## Sourland (May 15, 2017)

Bye


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 15, 2017)

Bye?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 15, 2017)

Any bucking horses in there?


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 15, 2017)

Nah.  Well, unless you consider my mini colt Titan that because when I lunge him he bucks wildly.


----------



## Sourland (May 15, 2017)

CinnamonEli said:


> Bye?



Yeah, I'm going home.  I sincerely thank YOU for a place to hang out.  I'll check in every now and then.


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 15, 2017)

Lol.  The barn is quiet.  I likes it that way.


----------



## Sourland (May 15, 2017)

CinnamonEli said:


> Lol.  The barn is quiet.  I likes it that way.



Oh, I'll be back.


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 15, 2017)

Sourland said:


> Oh, I'll be back.


Darn it.


----------



## Sourland (May 15, 2017)

Miss me yet ?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 15, 2017)

Yes


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 15, 2017)

Nope


----------



## Sourland (May 16, 2017)




----------



## CinnamonEli (May 16, 2017)

The baby bird we found abandoned last night made it through the night and is improving


----------



## Sourland (May 16, 2017)

CinnamonEli said:


> The baby bird we found abandoned last night made it through the night and is improving



Good update, and good luck.


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 16, 2017)

Yeah!


----------



## Sourland (May 17, 2017)

Hello, HELLO, HELLO, HELLO!  

I think the chicken people stole everyone.


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 17, 2017)

Yep!  BYH is back to the usual it seems.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (May 17, 2017)

It's quiet here.


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 17, 2017)

I only have three subs a day on here since byc is back now.  It was up to twelve.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (May 17, 2017)

I think I might start a journal soon.


----------



## micah wotring (May 17, 2017)

Yeah, I'm on BYC mostly but gonna try to keep up on here too.


TheKindaFarmGal said:


> I think I might start a journal soon.


You must! You must! You absolutely must!! Tag me or share a link or something when you do.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 17, 2017)

I like it being relaxing


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (May 17, 2017)

micah wotring said:


> Yeah, I'm on BYC mostly but gonna try to keep up on here too.
> 
> You must! You must! You absolutely must!! Tag me or share a link or something when you do.



Lol, I will! And why "must" I start a journal?


----------



## micah wotring (May 17, 2017)

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Lol, I will! And why "must" I start a journal?


Coz like the _only_ thing _anybody_ knows about you is the following list:
1. Freaky Owl
2. Brazil
3. Colonel Sanders
What other animals do you have? Stories? What's life like in Brazil? What's your barn(s)/coop(s) like? Etc.


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 17, 2017)

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> I think I might start a journal soon.





micah wotring said:


> Yeah, I'm on BYC mostly but gonna try to keep up on here too.
> 
> You must! You must! You absolutely must!! Tag me or share a link or something when you do.


Same.  Mostly on byc.  Come over here every once in a while.



Poka_Doodle said:


> I like it being relaxing


Same!



micah wotring said:


> Coz like the _only_ thing _anybody_ knows about you is the following list:
> 1. Freaky Owl
> 2. Brazil
> 3. Colonel Sanders
> What other animals do you have? Stories? What's life like in Brazil? What's your barn(s)/coop(s) like? Etc.


 lol


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (May 18, 2017)

micah wotring said:


> Coz like the _only_ thing _anybody_ knows about you is the following list:
> 1. Freaky Owl
> 2. Brazil
> 3. Colonel Sanders
> What other animals do you have? Stories? What's life like in Brazil? What's your barn(s)/coop(s) like? Etc.



 I can't believe you said that!! Colonel Sanders, indeed. 

That whole post is one giant lie! 

I get the point - even though I'll stink at it one day I'll start a journal. Happy? 

I don't even have a barn. *sniff sniff*


----------



## ChickenCowboy02 (May 18, 2017)

I'm still stranded!


----------



## Kiki (May 18, 2017)

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> I'm still stranded!


No not yet...
We got the "Technical" guy from BYC working trying to figure something out for ya...
We are not gonna leave you stuck over here til we figure it out.

Can you try to uninstall the app again.
Then try to set up a *new account*.
If you can log in to BYC under a new account they can merge both accounts once you are back online into one.


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 18, 2017)

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> I can't believe you said that!! Colonel Sanders, indeed.
> 
> That whole post is one giant lie!
> 
> ...


Lol.  Now all I can think of when someone says KFC is you.  



ChickenCowboy02 said:


> I'm still stranded!


 has Nifty helped you out yet?


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (May 18, 2017)

CinnamonEli said:


> Lol.  Now all I can think of when someone says KFC is you.
> 
> 
> has Nifty helped you out yet?



LOL! When I read KFC I always do a double take...like was that about me?? XD


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 18, 2017)

My neck got really bad sun burn today.  AND my farmers tan is worse.  Lol.

Other news, I'm finally getting a horse trailer!


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (May 18, 2017)

CinnamonEli said:


> My neck got really bad sun burn today.  AND my farmers tan is worse.  Lol.
> 
> Other news, I'm finally getting a horse trailer!



Ouch! My family says I have ghost legs since I always wear jeans.  Seriously, my arms are really dark and my legs very white. I look like two different people. XD 

Started a journal, @micah wotring. 

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/thekindafarmgals-journal-intro.36169/


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 18, 2017)

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Ouch! My family says I have ghost legs since I always wear jeans.  Seriously, my arms are really dark and my legs very white. I look like two different people. XD
> 
> Started a journal, @micah wotring.
> 
> https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/thekindafarmgals-journal-intro.36169/


Did I just meet you on BYC?


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (May 18, 2017)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Did I just meet you on BYC?



Yep!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 18, 2017)

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Yep!


That explains a lot. Thank you.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (May 18, 2017)

Poka_Doodle said:


> That explains a lot. Thank you.



YW...but why are you thanking me?


----------



## micah wotring (May 18, 2017)

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> YW...but why are you thanking me?


For explaining I think...


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (May 18, 2017)

micah wotring said:


> For explaining I think...



 Me is stoopid.


----------



## micah wotring (May 18, 2017)

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Me is stoopid.


Yeah, but hey, at least you has a journal!


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (May 18, 2017)

micah wotring said:


> Yeah, but hey, at least you has a journal!


----------



## micah wotring (May 18, 2017)

TheKindaFarmGal said:


>


Which should more than make up for stoopidity...wouldn't you say?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 18, 2017)

Lol


----------



## ChickenCowboy02 (May 18, 2017)

I'm back on BYC!!!


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 18, 2017)

I seriously need to wear a sleeveless shirt and shorts tomorrow so I don't look so awful


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 18, 2017)

Why?


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (May 18, 2017)

micah wotring said:


> Which should more than make up for stoopidity...wouldn't you say?



Sure, Homish. 



ChickenCowboy02 said:


> I'm back on BYC!!!



Finally!! 



CinnamonEli said:


> I seriously need to wear a sleeveless shirt and shorts tomorrow so I don't look so awful



Well, guess that makes two of us! XD


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 19, 2017)

Because I need my sunburn to match


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (May 19, 2017)

CinnamonEli said:


> Because I need my sunburn to match





Well, it was a rainy day here. No sun = no sunburn.  XD


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 19, 2017)

Snow= no burn at all.


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 19, 2017)

Lol.  Nooooo no snow.  I love this heat.  But wish my sunburn didn't look so awful haha


----------



## Sourland (May 19, 2017)

That sunburn surely looks funny.  Use sunscreen !  Just checking on you.  The Princess and I are in a busy spell - field trial yesterday, drove to Bowie Md last night, GD's highschool graduation today, drove home, drive to Philadelphia for oldest GD's college graduation tomorrow, field trial on Sunday , collapse on Monday.


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 19, 2017)

Philly!
Where are y'all from?  Is Philly a long drive for you?

I hate how sunscreen feels on my skin... it's so sticky and... well... eww... this coming from a person who isn't afraid to get muddy and dirty.  Lol.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 19, 2017)

CinnamonEli said:


> Lol.  Nooooo no snow.  I love this heat.  But wish my sunburn didn't look so awful haha


It's like 37 here and feels so much colder. Got set-up for a livestock show. Man was it cold. Have to be there early tomorrow, show and run the show all day, along with take everything down and get set up for Sunday whatever that means, and then have a judging contest Sunday. Wish me luck in making it through everything.


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 20, 2017)

Poka_Doodle said:


> It's like 37 here and feels so much colder. Got set-up for a livestock show. Man was it cold. Have to be there early tomorrow, show and run the show all day, along with take everything down and get set up for Sunday whatever that means, and then have a judging contest Sunday. Wish me luck in making it through everything.


Under 40 is too cold for me.  I'd have to sip on hot cocoa all day to stay warm.  Good luck!


----------



## Sourland (May 20, 2017)

Philly is about l.5 hours (to Villanova).  Trip to Bowie Md took 4.5 hrs because of the traffic, and ride home was just as bad.  Daughter drove today.    That was a pleasant surprise.  One more day, and then back to my hermit's life.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 20, 2017)

CinnamonEli said:


> Under 40 is too cold for me.  I'd have to sip on hot cocoa all day to stay warm.  Good luck!


That was my friend's trick. I just wore a parka and sat in the sun. I'm proud of how I did, but even happier about today. There are some people in my mind that make the bad days great when you see them, even if it's just for a couple minutes, while there are only a select few that do that, my boyfriend is one. And I was fortunate enough to see him.


----------



## Sourland (May 24, 2017)

Poka Doodle, Cinnabon Eli, howya doin' ?


----------



## micah wotring (May 25, 2017)

Sourland said:


> Poka Doodle, Cinnabon Eli, howya doin' ?


@Poka_Doodle @CinnamonEli


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 25, 2017)

I'm alive. School gets out today, so I'm excited.


----------



## Sourland (May 25, 2017)

Poka_Doodle said:


> I'm alive. School gets out today, so I'm excited.



I can remember that far back.  Always a great day.  I was that kid who hated school.  Do you have a summer job ?


----------



## micah wotring (May 25, 2017)

Ya I hate school too...


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 25, 2017)

Sourland said:


> I can remember that far back.  Always a great day.  I was that kid who hated school.  Do you have a summer job ?


I plan on raising 4h meat birds for a summer job, along with maybe working for my horse trainer. I might try and find other odds and ends too.


----------



## TAH (May 25, 2017)

micah wotring said:


> Ya I hate school too...


Plan on stopping for summer?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 25, 2017)

I'm holding tears back right now. I really want to cry, I've just said bye to so many great people that I probably won't ever see again. I know others have been though much worse, and I will too, but this just hurts my heart.


----------



## Sourland (May 25, 2017)

Poka_Doodle said:


> I'm holding tears back right now. I really want to cry, I've just said bye to so many great people that I probably won't ever see again. I know others have been though much worse, and I will too, but this just hurts my heart.


----------



## TAH (May 25, 2017)

@Poka_Doodle I know your pain! It is not easy to say goodbye ever!


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (May 25, 2017)

@Poka_Doodle I'm sorry.


----------



## micah wotring (May 25, 2017)

TAH said:


> Plan on stopping for summer?


Yeah, gonna keep busy working on farms (ours and other peoples') and doing my YouTube channel. I'll prolly try and get a test or two under my belt sometime but I'm focusing more on other stuff...


Poka_Doodle said:


> I'm holding tears back right now. I really want to cry, I've just said bye to so many great people that I probably won't ever see again. I know others have been though much worse, and I will too, but this just hurts my heart.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 25, 2017)

Thanks everyone. I'm much calmer then I'd expected I'd be. It's just hard to say that final goodbye to friends and teachers.


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 26, 2017)

Hey all!  I'm back.  Kinda hadn't been online on BYH or byc there for a while.  Got busy.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (May 26, 2017)

I missed ya! Glad you're back now.


----------



## Sourland (May 27, 2017)

Sure is quiet in this barn.


----------



## Hipshot (May 27, 2017)

Sourland said:


> Sure is quiet in this barn.


You just used to pond dwellers is all . But don't look like much stock moves through this barn for sure . Needs a few cows don't it


----------



## Sourland (May 27, 2017)

Hipshot said:


> You just used to pond dwellers is all . But don't look like much stock moves through this barn for sure . Needs a few cows don't it




BYC is refusing 'entry' to me so I am hanging here in this empty barn.  They refuse to acknowledge my email address.  Their problem to resolve - not mine.  BYH emails and the myriad others that the Princess receives are having no problem.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 27, 2017)

Hello peeps


----------



## Sourland (May 28, 2017)

Hi, P D.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 28, 2017)

Hi sour


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 29, 2017)

Really finding it difficult to find time to be online lately.  Decided to log on here instead of BYC because here it doesn't take long to catch up on watched threads.  I might be procrastinating just a little bit about catching up on watched threads on BYC.  Lol.

So.... Anything new with y'all?  I might be from the northeast, but for some reason I say y'all all the time and people look at me funny.  Haha


----------



## Sourland (May 29, 2017)

Good morning, CE.  Sometimes BYC is like a runaway train.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (May 29, 2017)

Morning! 

Don't bother trying to catch up with watched threads, Isabel...just skip to the end. Lol

Yes it is, Sour!


----------



## Sourland (May 29, 2017)

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Morning!
> 
> Don't bother trying to catch up with watched threads, Isabel...just skip to the end. Lol
> 
> Yes it is, Sour!



That's my method.  Some of the threads I am part of jump ten to fifteen pages a day.  I start at the end and work my way back if it appears anything significant has been happening.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 29, 2017)

Morning, I can't handle how crazy BYC gets. I figure enough people now know I'm here if they need me.


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 29, 2017)

Sourland said:


> That's my method.  Some of the threads I am part of jump ten to fifteen pages a day.  I start at the end and work my way back if it appears anything significant has been happening.


That's what I do, but I really hate that there's no way to mark watched threads as read on the new site.  There's so many threads to have to click into, but I managed to get through them this morning.  Took me an hour, I replied to two threads and unwatched a few, but mostly just clicked into them to mark them read.


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 29, 2017)

Sourland said:


> Good morning, CE.  Sometimes BYC is like a runaway train.


I agree!


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 29, 2017)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Morning, I can't handle how crazy BYC gets. I figure enough people now know I'm here if they need me.


BYH is more my pace, but a lot of friends are on BYC.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 29, 2017)

Totally agree


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 30, 2017)

What did y'all do for Memorial Day?


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (May 30, 2017)

Nothing. 

I'm in Brazil, anyway.


----------



## Sourland (May 30, 2017)

Watched grandson play in 4 days of tournament baseball league.  His team won the tournament.


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 30, 2017)

We had a small cookout with grandparents.  Thankfully the rain held off until this morning.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 30, 2017)

Went to a baseball game.


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 30, 2017)

I love baseball.  It's the only sport I actually care for


----------



## TAH (May 30, 2017)

Helped dad clear land.


----------



## misfitmorgan (May 30, 2017)

Watched DH back blade the driveway for the 15th time in 2 weeks....i am positive he just likes playing with the dirt. Went to our friends house and stayed up until 3am playing cards, then went home. Saturdays i cleaned all day and organized the house while DH did outside stuff like burning old hay and junk and picking up from winter. Sunday i napped and was lazy until the afternoon then more cleaning/organizing inside the house/garage. Monday we went to my friend house for a b-day party and played cards until midnight. 

It was fun and we got a lot done, wish we had more 3 day weekends.

@micah wotring whats your youtube channel?

Hope everyone else had a good memorial day. BYH is slower for sure but i prefer a slower pace where i know everyone and it doesnt take me several houses to catch up on all my threads. I was on BYC for over a year and i could never stay caught up, it took me weeks to read and catch up on "Getting the flock outta here" though i did like that thread a lot. I was pretty active over there like running the 2015 v-day HAL but even so it was to much for me.

Welcome anyone who decided to stick around!


----------



## micah wotring (May 30, 2017)

misfitmorgan said:


> @micah wotring whats your youtube channel?


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCP3yfSWMyGKM0vJF2BsheiA


----------



## micah wotring (May 30, 2017)

I got to ride some on my dad's Honda Shadow yesterday! Gotta find some better eye protection and some gloves soon. It sure is fun!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 30, 2017)

CinnamonEli said:


> I love baseball.  It's the only sport I actually care for


I SAY I care for football, but in reality, I just watch it once baseball is done.


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 30, 2017)

I've been on byc a little over four years.  

Oh gosh everyone around here constantly talks about football.  We live near Pittsburgh, two hours away, so we hear about steelers and of course penn state is twenty minutes from us.


----------



## misfitmorgan (May 30, 2017)

We always get people arguing over which is better MSU or U of M, like serious arguments. I just shake my head and laugh.

I used to live in Bradford Pa, and before that in Allentown, PA


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (May 30, 2017)

Baseball is awesome and while we're at it, the Cardinals are the best. 

End of subject!


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 30, 2017)

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Baseball is awesome and while we're at it, the Cardinals are the best.
> 
> End of subject!


And of course we have Pittsburgh pirates and state college spikes


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 30, 2017)

misfitmorgan said:


> We always get people arguing over which is better MSU or U of M, like serious arguments. I just shake my head and laugh.
> 
> I used to live in Bradford Pa, and before that in Allentown, PA


Cool.  I know where Allentown is.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 31, 2017)

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Baseball is awesome and while we're at it, the Cardinals are the best.
> 
> End of subject!


Sorry, Rocks are better.


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 31, 2017)

Haha


----------



## Sourland (May 31, 2017)

I could throw a baseball to Allentown.  Well almost to Allentown.


----------



## micah wotring (May 31, 2017)

Let's GOOOOOOOOO Mountaineers!!!


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jun 1, 2017)

Sourland said:


> I could throw a baseball to Allentown.  Well almost to Allentown.



Yeah Jersey is close lol to Allentown. I lived in Leigh Valley and i accidently drove into Jersey once and i was like What The... how did i get here, then realized just how close Jersey was.


----------



## Sourland (Jun 1, 2017)

You may have ended up in Phillipsburg - not our greatest small town.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 1, 2017)

Where's that?


----------



## Sourland (Jun 1, 2017)

Immediately across the Delaware River from Easton on rte. 22.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 1, 2017)

Interesting


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (Jun 2, 2017)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Sorry, Rocks are better.



NOBODY is better!


----------



## CinnamonEli (Jun 3, 2017)

Hey Sour... I have a question for you since you're from New Jersey.
Do you drive cars like a crazed maniac?  Because usually anyone who visits PA from New York or New Jersey drive like they're from NASCAR.  *Don't take that as offensive for NJ or NY because of course, I'm sure there are a few NASCAR type drivers from every state *. Just sayin'


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 3, 2017)

I'm super happy right now. I managed to get my horse to do simple lead changes and walk canter transitions.


----------



## Sourland (Jun 4, 2017)

CinnamonEli said:


> Hey Sour... I have a question for you since you're from New Jersey.
> Do you drive cars like a crazed maniac?  Because usually anyone who visits PA from New York or New Jersey drive like they're from NASCAR.  *Don't take that as offensive for NJ or NY because of course, I'm sure there are a few NASCAR type drivers from every state *. Just sayin'




 That would be the Princess.  I drive more moderately than her.  Beware the full moon drivers in NJ.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 4, 2017)

Lol


----------



## CinnamonEli (Jun 4, 2017)

Poka_Doodle said:


> I'm super happy right now. I managed to get my horse to do simple lead changes and walk canter transitions.


Awesome!  I still haven't managed to figure those out.  Haha


Sourland said:


> That would be the Princess.  I drive more moderately than her.  Beware the full moon drivers in NJ.


Lol.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 4, 2017)

CinnamonEli said:


> Awesome!  I still haven't managed to figure those out.  Haha
> 
> Lol.


My horse totally knew, but I'd never been quite to the point of doing them.


----------



## CinnamonEli (Jun 5, 2017)

I had my mom video me riding today so that I can see which leads my girl is doing.  I rode for two hours today. I can barely walk now.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 5, 2017)

I know that feeling real well. I'm leaving town tomorrow morning, and won't be back until Saturday.


----------



## CinnamonEli (Jun 8, 2017)

Have a safe trip!
Where are you going?


----------



## Sourland (Jun 8, 2017)

Travel safely, Poka D.


----------



## CinnamonEli (Jun 9, 2017)

Entering my first horse show next weekend.  The 17th and it's a fun show.  Hope I don't look like an idiot


----------



## Sourland (Jun 10, 2017)

Good luck and enjoy yourself.


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jun 10, 2017)

CinnamonEli said:


> Entering my first horse show next weekend.  The 17th and it's a fun show.  Hope I don't look like an idiot


AWESOME!!!!!!!! What kind?


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jun 10, 2017)

And you probably won't!


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (Jun 10, 2017)

I'll pray it goes well, Isabel!! Have fun! I'm sure you won't look like an idiot. Don't even think that!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 11, 2017)

CinnamonEli said:


> Have a safe trip!
> Where are you going?





Sourland said:


> Travel safely, Poka D.


Thanks. Just got back from Washington.


----------



## CinnamonEli (Jun 13, 2017)

BunnyBoxHop said:


> AWESOME!!!!!!!! What kind?


A fun show with barrel races and such


BunnyBoxHop said:


> And you probably won't!


Idk haha


TheKindaFarmGal said:


> I'll pray it goes well, Isabel!! Have fun! I'm sure you won't look like an idiot. Don't even think that!





Poka_Doodle said:


> Thanks. Just got back from Washington.


cool!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 13, 2017)

We have our first show of the season coming up.


----------



## CinnamonEli (Jun 13, 2017)

This is my first show ever and I'm kinda nervous, but I don't really care if I win anything bc it's all for the fun of it.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 14, 2017)

CinnamonEli said:


> This is my first show ever and I'm kinda nervous, but I don't really care if I win anything bc it's all for the fun of it.


So true. This is our third, and we'll see what can happen. It's not going to have gymhkana though.


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jun 14, 2017)

CinnamonEli said:


> A fun show with barrel races and such
> 
> Idk haha
> 
> ...


That is so cool! I've been to two shows of barrel racing! I love it! I want to do it one day!


----------



## Sourland (Jun 17, 2017)

CinnamonEli said:


> This is my first show ever and I'm kinda nervous, but I don't really care if I win anything bc it's all for the fun of it.



Good luck, and hope that you did well today.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 17, 2017)

Finished mine. We only did English pleasure things, and did okay.


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jun 18, 2017)

@CinnamonEli, did you do well? I wasn't there, so I'll just cheer from here! 

"CEO (a nickname! If you don't like it just tell me), CEO, CEO, CEO, CEO! Go...... CEO!!!!!!"


----------



## CinnamonEli (Jun 21, 2017)

BunnyBoxHop said:


> @CinnamonEli, did you do well? I wasn't there, so I'll just cheer from here!
> 
> "CEO (a nickname! If you don't like it just tell me), CEO, CEO, CEO, CEO! Go...... CEO!!!!!!"


Sorry I'm just catching up.  My phone is a turtle now because I used all my high speed data.  It resets in 9 days, but only reason why I used it all is because our home internet is not working.

Why CEO?  I kinda like it, but was wondering what the O stood for? 

We didn't win anything at the show, but had a lot of fun which is all that counts.  My horse needs lots of work though.  Barrels we didn't really get to do because she took off for the left side of the arena, almost ran over the guy sitting there to fox barrels, I almost lost reins and feet were starting to come out of stirrups, but we had fun.  Keyhole was our best had a time of 38 seconds, so didn't win anything, but I was glad to actually get a time after the disaster barrel race.  The winning keyhole time was 11 seconds.
I left at intermission then because the last thing I signed up for was flag race and I wouldn't have been able to do because she was being uncontrollable with two hands and spooking at flags.


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jun 21, 2017)

CinnamonEli said:


> Sorry I'm just catching up.  My phone is a turtle now because I used all my high speed data.  It resets in 9 days, but only reason why I used it all is because our home internet is not working.
> 
> Why CEO?  I kinda like it, but was wondering what the O stood for?
> 
> ...


CEO stands for "CinnamonEli Outstanding!" You are very outstanding!

That's okay! At least you had fun.  Do you think that she needs to get used to loud noises?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 21, 2017)

That's good that you got her through it.


----------



## Sourland (Jun 26, 2017)

HELLO !


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi


----------



## TAH (Jun 26, 2017)

How are you all doing! ?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 26, 2017)

Pretty good. And now a little scared after an incident in Alaska.


----------



## CinnamonEli (Jun 29, 2017)

BunnyBoxHop said:


> CEO stands for "CinnamonEli Outstanding!" You are very outstanding!
> 
> That's okay! At least you had fun.  Do you think that she needs to get used to loud noises?


Yeah!

Well, she's okay with loud noises.  I think she was spooked at the fact that there were so many horses around because she hadn't left our place for four years and most likely didn't leave her old home for years before then.



Poka_Doodle said:


> That's good that you got her through it.


Yeah!



TAH said:


> How are you all doing! ?


Great!  And you?


Poka_Doodle said:


> Pretty good. And now a little scared after an incident in Alaska.


Oh no.  What happened?


----------



## TAH (Jun 29, 2017)

I


CinnamonEli said:


> Great! And you?


I'm doing well!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 29, 2017)

CinnamonEli said:


> Yeah!
> 
> Well, she's okay with loud noises.  I think she was spooked at the fact that there were so many horses around because she hadn't left our place for four years and most likely didn't leave her old home for years before then.
> 
> ...


TAH probably heard about it, but a runner was killed during a distance race by a bear. I'm not surprised, but it's scary. And I'm a distance runner... just not in Alaska.


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jul 8, 2017)

CinnamonEli said:


> Yeah!
> 
> Well, she's okay with loud noises.  I think she was spooked at the fact that there were so many horses around because she hadn't left our place for four years and most likely didn't leave her old home for years before then.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you like it! 

Ahhh, I see. That's probably it.


----------



## TAH (Jul 8, 2017)

Poka_Doodle said:


> TAH probably heard about it, but a runner was killed during a distance race by a bear. I'm not surprised, but it's scary. And I'm a distance runner... just not in Alaska.


Sorry, poke I thought I replying to this.... Guess not! 

How are you? 

We heard of this one... There has been 5-there attacks since... Bears are in a bad mood.

Right now we are safe because we have salmon running thru rivers.... But in September - October we are going to have a lot of issues! 

Also where we are there are way to many bear and Alaska state and wild life won't do anything about it so the town is faced with deal with it or selves! 

My dad is considering training our dogs for beer chasing.... So if there is some dog that could wonder around town and warn the bears to keep back at lest the town would be safer!


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jul 8, 2017)

*GUY! CHECK OUT MY AWESOME CONTEST!!!!!!!!*

*https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/cutest-foal-contest-ends-august-1st-2017.36414/*

**


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 9, 2017)

TAH said:


> Sorry, poke I thought I replying to this.... Guess not!
> 
> How are you?
> 
> ...


Oh, geez. But great idea. And I'm well. You?


----------



## TAH (Jul 9, 2017)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Oh, geez. But great idea. And I'm well. You?


I'm well... Tired! 

Yep.


----------



## CinnamonEli (Jul 11, 2017)

So sorry my online time has been very limited lately.  Went on my first trail ride with cinnamon by ourselves.  Went very well and she didn't even miss my pesky mini Eli!


----------



## Sourland (Aug 10, 2017)

Just stopped by to say Hi !    Hope that everyone is well.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi. I didn't realize we hadn't been chatting here for a while. But then again, I've had all my summer excitement these past couple weeks.



 
This is a little bit of it


----------



## Sourland (Aug 11, 2017)

Well done, Poka D !


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 20, 2017)

Hello guys


----------



## TAH (Aug 21, 2017)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Hello guys


Hey, Jane! 

How are you doing?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi. I'm a little sad right now. And I have shin splints. I could be worse, but could be better.
You ?


----------



## TAH (Aug 22, 2017)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Hi. I'm a little sad right now. And I have shin splints. I could be worse, but could be better.
> You ?


Awe, Im sorry. 

I over the moon happy while also very sad because I just lost my uncle and earlier this month my aunt. 

I am not sure you heard but we took in her son who is autistic.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 22, 2017)

Oh. I'm super sorry that. I hadn't heard you did.


----------



## TAH (Aug 22, 2017)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Oh. I'm super sorry that. I hadn't heard you did.


Thanks. 

Yeah, I have only been stopping in here and there.


----------

